
LeEco will not acquire TV maker Vizio as planned - ptrptr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-10/chinese-giant-leeco-ends-plan-to-acquire-u-s-tv-maker-vizio
======
Analemma_
There are going to be some fascinating stories from inside LeEco once it all
falls apart. My guess is it was originally just supposed to be a shell to
evade Chinese capital controls, but Jia started believing his own hype and the
whole thing spun out of control.

------
zaatar
Related FTC Fine on Vizio for $2.2 Million in Feb 2017:
[https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2017/02/vizio...](https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2017/02/vizio-pay-22-million-ftc-state-new-jersey-settle-charges-it)

------
mbloom1915
lol this co is DONE

